# Pics of My Newest Tank Idea



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

OK Sence I can show this off all Over again, How about something I did while the Board was down,
Your going to like this......You know them utz CheeseBalls you buy at the Super Wal-Marts,
Well......I made a fish tank "sorta" out of one, has a small box filter, piece of driftwood, some horwort, and a few guppys.......LOL


----------



## paradox (Jan 18, 2005)

neat Idea I wounder how many fish you can put in there


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

Nifty! I was thinkging about breeding guppies (mostly for fun, maybe some profit if pet stores will buy them from me...none of the stores around here have many at all), but then I got to thinking I didn't want to spend $10 per aquarium to keep fry, males, females, stored water, etc. My husband buys those cheese puff things all the time, maybe I can use that instead!
Did you measure how many gallons it holds? I suppose I can, but I'll be very busy all week.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

That is so cool.

Later


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

No I didn't measure it to see exactly, I have another empty though, so i will try to do that for ya.
What I did to clean it, OUr water heater it turned up a bit, so it;s really hot our of our tap "g/f likes really hot water in her shower" 
I just filled it with Hot water out of the Tap after I did a hot water rinse "this was a few cups at least, swiched around and dumped out" to get the loose stuff first,
Then filled it to the rim, put the lid on and let it set untell the next day sometime.
After the water was cold, dumped it, rinsed once more with hot water to worm the jug up, 
then used a towl and about 5 minutes time to scrub off any let oily spots. then is was 
nice n spitty clean, filled it with a couple cups of gravle out of one tank, then half full of the same water, then filled with tap water rest of the way n delored it.
Then got a little box filter, fixed it u, n air pump, let it run for a day, then added 4 tiny gups, just added one more last night "was in a fry tank, it was real fat and thgought it was going to have fry, but didn;t for some reaosn...
Added the wood n plant a couple days later and skippies,, ther ya have it.........
I do wanna use a few of the pork rine ones for betta's later on......but that'll be awhile, I don;t like um that much to eat them tubs full "shorter then the cheese balls if you didn;t know......


----------



## melonhead (Jan 18, 2005)

that is really cool. any other creative tank ideas out there?
LP


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

i wonder how often water changes are, lol real nice reminds me of oddball nano reefs, some people do it in vases, or small containers like you are doing


----------



## maximoves (Jan 19, 2005)

I wouldn´t put any fish in that but maybe few shrimps would manage? Maybe 2-6 Red Cherrys or other small colourfull ones! They are very interesting creatures. Or snails, small frog? Needs regular weekly 50-75 % water change cause there is only few gallons of water, gets dirty very quickly.


----------



## patdbunny (Jan 19, 2005)

LOVE IT!! That's what I'm doing with a pretzel jar.

Another creative tank idea - have you guys seen the aquarium tables ( http://www.midwest-tropical.com/products/aquatable_aq.htm ) - they start at about $400. I got a 20 gal hex tank and put a glass table top from a yard sale on it. It's now an end table in my livingroom. All for less than $200.
roz.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah I have seen them in Ebay, they have some pretty interesting ones.
I have had thought of a 55-100g Acrilic tank and doing that this...But it;s the money for the tank n top that is holding me back, plus grandkids I reckon, lol


----------



## leck85 (Jan 19, 2005)

guppies do need warm water... they arent the most hardy fish either .. if the temp of the container fluctuates they will probably get sick.. i wouldnt encourage putting tropical fish in there other than bettas


----------



## patdbunny (Jan 19, 2005)

They sell these tiny aquarium heaters at WalMart. They're intended for bowls up to a couple of gallons. I bought some a few years back. I'll try to see if there's any manufacturer info on them and post it if I can. That would be perfect for these jars.

roz.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

man coming along nicely since last time i saw it. Hmmm..i am still tryin to find out what happened to the cheese puffs?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

> Hmmm..i am still tryin to find out what happened to the cheese puffs?


I think i know....


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, If you must know the mistery of the cheese balls, They didn't go to the trash,
My Aunt had a jar at work and was carrying it around with her, so her boss bought her a Jar of them,
Well, she gave it to me when I was helping her move.
It sat on the hump of my truck so I could just pop off the lid when i drove back n forth, tell we got the U-Haul, then it came home, I ate more, then more, and more, untell there was nothing left but the Cheese ball jar to big for the trash can, so I made a fish tank out of it, lmao

How was that?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO, seems like they went to a good cause.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

By the way, it holds 2.5 (two and half) gallons, if you fill it just above that 'indent' going around near the top.

I forgot that my husband used that idea a while ago. I was all excited, showing him this forum post, and he was like "Yeah, I did that last summer, remember?" Oiy... anyhoo. 
My fish are sick, so I hurried and cleaned one out and using it. I used the heater from my 10gallon, it fits just fine over the rim of the bucket! Don't have a filter, but I plan on doing a 75% water change anyway. Heck, I might even do a full one... I heard one way to get rid of Ick without medicine, is to shift your fish to different containers with fresh water about once a day... and I don't have medicine money until next Friday... I hope this works!


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't go to all that trouble for Ick, raising the water temp to around 85/86* will kill Ick in about 4 days, theysay to leave the heat up for a week to assure that all the Ick is killed off, this will cause the ick to run through it; life cycle allo faster and die off..
raising temp a couple degree's a day untell you get to the desired temp...
I did this the last time one of out fish had it and had no trouble killing it off.....

Sorry I wasn;t the creator of this idea,  LOL, At least I feel better now that i'm not othero ne here that does off the wall stuff for fishes, :lol:


----------



## patdbunny (Jan 19, 2005)

In case anyone's interested, here's a link for the little heaters at Walmart for little bowls:

http://jraquatics.com/

While there is no adjustable control on them, I have used them and they do take the edge off a container of a couple of gallons. They have never gotten the water too hot on me and I've used them in containers as small as one gallon.

roz.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

that idea sounds prefict for my idea of a tank to breed snails that i can feed the indian puffer i'm getting


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Neat idea, I wouldn't put there any fish though.
How about a punch of amano shrimps? or apple snails?


----------



## [bt] (Mar 3, 2005)

Nifty ideas for a tank?...

http://home.comcast.net/~jleblanc77/cube/

http://www.macfishtank.com/

I have two Mac Classics, sitting here ready for conversion. Just don't have the time....


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Too small for a feeder goldfish :x .


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Good look! 
Well, these nano idaes are just very cute but I think I dun really like and is it a nuisance?......


----------

